
Proposal Would Force the Internet Archive and Other Platforms to Censor the Web - ikeboy
https://blog.archive.org/2016/06/02/copyright-offices-proposed-notice-and-staydown-system-would-force-the-internet-archive-and-other-platforms-to-censor-the-web/
======
LoSboccacc
that's sad. beside, internet archive respect robots retroactively, so there's
that.

